# Wry Tail



## RolilngHills (Apr 18, 2017)

Does anyone have pictures of wry tail? I thought pictures would be an easy thing to find but I have had no luck searching. We have a newly purchased doe with a tail that curls really tight to the rump and we are concerned it will be a DQ. Thanks!


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

What breed is she? Boer goats have tails that kind of look like what you described. Maybe post a photo or 2 of her for the moderators to see.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Wry tail would appear broken at the base.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I have several that will do that occasionally. It's normal. I believe wry tails point out to the side.


----------

